# Best place to buy alligator bloodline dogs



## gh32

11111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## texpitbull2

have you looked into the whooper pits there are a few on this site and they are around 100#,,, here is a link.

http://www.loyalguard.us/thunder.htm

check out Heart Breaker and Thunder


----------



## gh32

I wasn't really looking for the XL pitbulls,I was hoping to find a good dog,I really like the alligator line but I'm sure it's not the only good bloodline out there,so I'd consider something else if I found a good deal.


----------



## Old_Blood

Battendorf has some nice Alligator dogs and also crosses. That would be a good choice. Have you checked with Gary too? His strain is heavy Alligator blood. Most of his are average size though, not that big like 65lbs conditioned but some are a bit bigger so it just depends on the breeding. Mine are average weight too.


----------



## SouthKakBully

texpitbull2 said:


> have you looked into the whooper pits there are a few on this site and they are around 100#,,, here is a link.
> 
> http://www.loyalguard.us/thunder.htm
> 
> check out Heart Breaker and Thunder


Isn't the Whopper bloodline mixed with some type of mastiff.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

it's talked about big time with the whopper line, but it's also with the aligator line as well! I can see where tex was trying to offer a similar avenue.


----------



## cane76

alligator was a pure bred dog,around 80 pounds and tall...
he was one of the best,try looking for some of gary hammonds dogs off "rufus" or some of his siblings/pups..
id be pretty happy with a nice catch weight dog from alligator/rufus blood,good luck...
heres a photot of a very large,very extreme dog from the blood line,this is a female mind you and last i heard she was for sale....
75 pounds lean....


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

cane76 said:


> alligator was a pure bred dog,around 80 pounds and tall...
> he was one of the best,try looking for some of gary hammonds dogs off "rufus" or some of his siblings/pups..
> id be pretty happy with a nice catch weight dog from alligator/rufus blood,good luck...
> heres a photot of a very large,very extreme dog from the blood line,this is a female mind you and last i heard she was for sale....
> 75 pounds lean....


Have you seen the alligator dogs today? Or so they claim to be...


----------



## Old_Blood

NEELA said:


> Have you seen the alligator dogs today? Or so they claim to be...


They just posted one. That is an alligator female.


----------



## cane76

NEELA said:


> Have you seen the alligator dogs today? Or so they claim to be...


well theres alot of people out there pushing fake stuff around in all types,if it isnt from working lines and there parents are skeptical id be leary of any dog from any breed..
all dogs must be judged as individuals,not on there breed or ancestory alone,if people are also ruining this strain then that my freind is sad/sad but probably true........


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Old_Blood said:


> They just posted one. That is an alligator female.


I know I saw it. I was asking about other examples of the breed lol I should've been more clear. :hammer: I've seen people talk about alligator chocolates lol. I honestly haven't researched the line, just hear say and crap on the internet that pops up.


----------



## cane76

ive actually heard some hearsay on a molloser forum about the line,some dude down south saying that some of the dogs were crossed with presa nowadays.
my opinion would be that this reasoning had came to past just as other rumors have..individuals have doubted the size of larger apbts blood,however the old large stuff was real[when i say real i mean 1970"s and back,lol],sadly theres always some idiot trying to screw [email protected]# up and pass it as real,they need to stay in the bully group though,keep the real stuff real and pure....


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

cane76 said:


> ive actually heard some hearsay on a molloser forum about the line,some dude down south saying that some of the dogs were crossed with presa nowadays.
> my opinion would be that this reasoning had came to past just as other rumors have..individuals have doubted the size of larger apbts blood,however the old large stuff was real[when i say real i mean 1970"s and back,lol],sadly theres always some idiot trying to screw [email protected]# up and pass it as real,they need to stay in the bully group though,keep the real stuff real and pure....


Yeah that dude they were talking about is probably where i saw the example of alligator (chocolate in color). They brought him to a bully bash march of last year. He was GIIIIANORMOUS compared to all of the other dogs (even the bullies) He was taller by far. That dog that I saw was from Southern Pryde Pits. They no longer have him on their site though... they possibly threw him out the door... Southern Pryde is the sister kennel to the back yard breeder that I got Neela from and they bounce dogs all over the place after they've gotten what they need out of em from what i've seen.


----------



## Old_Blood

NEELA said:


> I know I saw it. I was asking about other examples of the breed lol I should've been more clear. :hammer: I've seen people talk about alligator chocolates lol. I honestly haven't researched the line, just hear say and crap on the internet that pops up.


Yes there are descendants of Alligator which are chocolate. I don't lol, but I don't agree with breeding for color either. If they choose to breed Alligator dogs for their color not much I can do about it other then dislike it.

I do like the Alligator line, can't say it is my favorite but I like it. Chocolate rednose is a dilute. Park Son was chocolate, pretty tight Alligator male with Rufus (Alligator bred back to his dam), Rufus bred to his daughter and Alligator bred to his sister.

My grand daughter of Park Son was red brindle/rednose, her sire was chocolate brindle and dam was black. I have her Aunt (sister to dam) which is brindle/white. My male is black/white. Alligator dogs can be chocolate, black, buckskin, varying colors of brindle and whatever else all depending on the breeding and the parents. From Hammonds I have seen several which are tri color.

It is actually just a bloodline and not a different breed. Here is some other examples......









Crazy Horse is a brother to my males grand sire and grand dam and half brother to other grand sire. He is chocolate/rednose and white.









CH Battendorf's Gatorade is black/white. Sire is my males grand sire.

Here is a son of hers.









Here is a friends son of Park Son, he is outcrossed on bottom









Here is one of his daughters which we were offered as a pup. We could do a similar breeding however as we have her dams sisters and brother.









I've got other pictures but would have to look them up.

There will always be people who hang papers, no matter the bloodline. I saw a "bolio dog" which was over 100lbs and blue. No way is the dog bred how the papers say. What some people try to pull off it crazy. I would just say that there is a difference between hanging papers with a certain bloodline and a bloodline like Whopper where the foundation dog was a known mix.


----------



## Msmith1

I know a old guy around my area that has jeep and gator dogs pm me if you need any info


----------



## lubran

for mee a good acdc kennel


----------



## cerberus

gh32 said:


> I wasn't really looking for the XL pitbulls,I was hoping to find a good dog,pretty muscular but in the 65 pound range when he's in good shape.I really like the alligator line but I'm sure it's not the only good bloodline out there,so I'd consider something else if I found a good deal.


texas heat kennels has what you are looking for


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

haha i feel like a jackass... it's been a while since i've looked at this post. I meant to say LINE lol not breed. oh well... hakunamattatta... as long as you understood what I meant!


----------



## cane76

cerberus said:


> texas heat kennels has what you are looking for


your right,i just checked out the site,pretty nice alligator stuff mixed to ofrn...http://texasheatkennel.tripod.com/


----------



## silent water kennel

cane76 said:


> alligator was a pure bred dog,around 80 pounds and tall...
> he was one of the best,try looking for some of gary hammonds dogs off "rufus" or some of his siblings/pups..
> id be pretty happy with a nice catch weight dog from alligator/rufus blood,good luck...
> heres a photot of a very large,very extreme dog from the blood line,this is a female mind you and last i heard she was for sale....
> 75 pounds lean....


I know that dog it's from a kennel in the balkans


----------



## cane76

silent water kennel said:


> I know that dog it's from a kennel in the balkans


nope its from chimera kennels in mississippi i believe.They use her for breeding bandogges and also for breeding back to game dogs..
dogs name is SNAPS.....


----------



## BrunoGator

*alligator dogs*

Gary Hammonds have quite a few of them in Mansfield TX. I bought two of them from him. Both of them are real bulldogs! Gary had the Rufus dog which was off Alligator and Satin Lady.


----------



## jlee27

I'm looking for a female gator


----------



## Goemon

jlee27 said:


> I'm looking for a female gator


Good luck...no such bloodline.


----------



## surfer

alligator was from the 'dibo' line,

another line that is similar, is the good lonzo dogs,

they are hard to find tho,

firehazard has one of the tightest bred from that line..........


----------



## DickyT

jlee27 said:


> I'm looking for a female gator


Check the swamps of FL, GA, LA, TX, etc.

Plenty of gators there and at least one of em is bound to be female...


----------



## voo doo

where can one get good jeep dogs


----------



## Goemon

surfer said:


> alligator was from the 'dibo' line,
> 
> another line that is similar, is the good lonzo dogs,
> 
> they are hard to find tho,
> 
> firehazard has one of the tightest bred from that line..........


In my area "gator" refers to a peddlers term used by BYB's, usually all white dogs with oversized heads. Why they call them that I have no clue.
They are HA and curs, IMO.


----------



## jasonleethekid

I wanted share this he is rednose brindle random people n people I got him from claim he's part gotor


----------



## marlo35

lookin for a pup to buy!!!


----------



## Marcyboi8

Old_Blood said:


> Yes there are descendants of Alligator which are chocolate. I don't lol, but I don't agree with breeding for color either. If they choose to breed Alligator dogs for their color not much I can do about it other then dislike it.
> 
> I do like the Alligator line, can't say it is my favorite but I like it. Chocolate rednose is a dilute. Park Son was chocolate, pretty tight Alligator male with Rufus (Alligator bred back to his dam), Rufus bred to his daughter and Alligator bred to his sister.
> 
> My grand daughter of Park Son was red brindle/rednose, her sire was chocolate brindle and dam was black. I have her Aunt (sister to dam) which is brindle/white. My male is black/white. Alligator dogs can be chocolate, black, buckskin, varying colors of brindle and whatever else all depending on the breeding and the parents. From Hammonds I have seen several which are tri color.
> 
> It is actually just a bloodline and not a different breed. Here is some other examples......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy Horse is a brother to my males grand sire and grand dam and half brother to other grand sire. He is chocolate/rednose and white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CH Battendorf's Gatorade is black/white. Sire is my males grand sire.
> 
> Here is a son of hers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a friends son of Park Son, he is outcrossed on bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one of his daughters which we were offered as a pup. We could do a similar breeding however as we have her dams sisters and brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got other pictures but would have to look them up.
> 
> There will always be people who hang papers, no matter the bloodline. I saw a "bolio dog" which was over 100lbs and blue. No way is the dog bred how the papers say. What some people try to pull off it crazy. I would just say that there is a difference between hanging papers with a certain bloodline and a bloodline like Whopper where the foundation dog was a known mix.


I have a son off chancy


----------

